#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE- Mains - Advance 2015 Discussion Zone >  >  ASET Noida B-Tech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities

## jaivinder

*ASET Noida Year of Establishment:* 2003.

*ASET Noida Affiliation:* Autonomous Institute.

*ASET Noida Mode Of Admission:* AMCAT.

*ASET Noida Branches In Engineering:
*

Electronics and Communication EngineeringComputer Science and EngineeringInformation TechnologyMechanical and Automation EngineeringCivil EngineeringBioinformaticsBiotechnologyAerospace EngineeringNanotechnology
 
*Amity School of Engineering Amity University Campus Noida Uttar Pradesh Opening and Closing Ranks Cutoff 2014.
*
*Category*

*Quota*

*Opening Rank*

*Closing Rank*


*Aerospace Engineering            * 


Open Rank

All India Candidate

56046

372587


*Bio Technology*


Open Rank

All India Candidate

261271

261271


*Civil Engineering*


Open Rank

All India Candidate

51979

349471


*Computer Science & Engineering*


Open Rank

All India Candidate

35584

388056


*Electrical & Electronics Engineering*


Open Rank

All India Candidate

79347

224285


*Electronics & Communication Engineering*


Open Rank

All India Candidate

72362

296903


*Electronics & Tele Communication Engineering*


Open Rank

All India Candidate

188221

188221


*Information Technology*


Open Rank

All India Candidate

54621

175632


*Mechnical & Automation Engineering*


Open Rank

All India Candidate

40304

315798


*Nenotechnology*


Open Rank

All India Candidate

64034

297546


*Nuclear Science & Technology*


Open Rank

All India Candidate

127956

300127



 
*Placement:*
*Companies Visited for 2014 Pass-out Batch* 
*S.No*

*Company Name*

*Campus Date*


1

Indian Navy

26th Aug 2013


2

Indian Air Force

14th Sep 2013


3

Wipro Technologies

15th Sep 2013


4

Infogain

19th Sep 13


5

Inventum

20th Sep 13


6

Virtusa

24th Sep 13


7

QA Infotech

25th Sep 13


8

Impetus

26th Sep 13


9

Zycus

30th Oct 13


10

NEC HCL

5th Oct 13


11

Prima Seller

8th Oct 13


12

Voltas

9th Oct 13


13

Bestech

17th Oct 13


14

Sopra

18th Oct 13


15

Xebia IT Architects

14th Nov 13


16

Safenet

16th Nov 13


17

Indian Army

9th Dec 13


18

Capital IQ

10th Dec 13


19

WIPRO (WASE)

11th Dec 13


20

Ma Volks HealthCare

19th Dec 13


21

Yamaha Motor Solutions

12th Dec 13


22

Ericsson

12th Dec 13


23

Lava

16th Dec 13


24

Kohinoor Foods

16th Dec 13


25

Ashiana

18th Dec 13


26

Grail Research

20th Dec 13


27

Ernst & Young

24th Dec 13


28

Markit

24th Dec 13


29

CHC Health Care

7th Jan 14


30

DEEK

8th Jan 14


31

NewGen

9th Jan 14


32

Exevo- A Moody's Corporation

13th Jan 14


33

NTL Electronics

14th Jan 14


34

JK Technosoft

18th Jan 14


35

Bar Code India Limited

19th Jan 14


36

Network 18 Online

20th Jan 14


37

Asahi India Glass Ltd.

21th Jan 14


38

IREO

22nd Jan 14


39

CSC

27th Jan 14


40

Infotech Enterprises

27th Jan 14


41

IBM

4th Feb 14


42

Samsung Heavy Electronics

8th Feb 14


43

Samsung Engineering

8th Feb 14


44

Studymate (HT)

13th Feb 14


45

Cognizant

15th Feb 14


46

Sapient

16th Feb 14


47

Lalpath Labs

17th Feb 14


48

CEBS World Wide

18th Feb 14


49

Spice Labs

19th Feb 14


50

Inuit Technology

24th Feb 14


51

Innodata

26th Feb 14


52

Sun Life Financials

4th Mar 14


53

Bharti SoftBank

6th Mar 14


54

EXL Services

13th Mar 14


55

TCS

14th Feb 14


56

AON Hewitt

19th Mar 14


57

Grape City

22nd Mar 14


58

HCL ISD

24th Mar 14


59

Lakshmi Precision

25th Mar 14


60

Orange

26th Mar 14


61

PT Pure Testing

26th Mar 14


62

Relaxo Footwear

27th Mar 14


63

HORIBA

27th Mar 14


64

Indigo

2nd Apr 14


65

SMC Pneumatics

8th Apr 14


66

3i Infotech

11th Apr 14


67

VEDAS INFOLINE

15th Apr 14


68

BOSCH

16th Apr 14


69

Fiserv

16th Apr 14


70

Continental Automotive Components

17th Apr 14


71

Boston Analytics

17th Apr 14


72

Facebook

19th Apr 14


73

Roche Diagnostics

21st Apr 14


74

Z-life

30th Apr 14


75

Syntel

3rd May 14


76

Cryobanks

12th May 14


77

Ericsson Global

15th May 14


78

ASSA ABLOY

21st May 14


79

Mastech

13th Jun 14


80

ANUSHA TECHNOVISION

18th Jun 14


81

APPBULOUS SOFTWARES

16th Jun 14


82

Magic Software

20th Jun 14


83

NILE Technologies

23rd Jun 14


84

HYSEL INDIA

25th Jun 14


85

UNISYS

26th Jun 14


86

Hcentive

26th Jun 14


87

DCM Data

26th Jun 14


88

Gemini Solutions

30th Jun 14


89

Trident Group

2nd Jul 14


90

Jubilant

2nd Jul 14


91

Practo Technologies

14th Jul 14




 
*Fee Structure: 2015*
*Amity University Fee Structure 2015 for Bcom, Bsc, MBA, B.Tech, M.Tech, BBA, Bsc*
Name of the Courses

Non-sponsored (NS) First Semester  Fees (Rs.)

Sponsored First Semester Fees (Rs.)


B.Tech.  Aerospace Engineering

1,02,000

1,52,500


B.Tech.  Aerospace Engg. + M.Tech.  Avionics (Dual Degree


B.Tech.  Biotechnology

1,07,000

1,60,000


B.Tech.  Bioinformatics

78,500

1,17,500


B.Tech. + M.Tech  Biotechnology (Dual Degree)

91,000

1,36,000


B.Sc. (Hons.)  Medical Biotechnology

65,500

98,000


B.Sc. (Hons.)  Biotechnology

52,500

78,500


B.Sc. + M.Sc.  Biotechnology (Dual Degree)

65,500

98,000


B.Tech.  Biotechnology (Evening)

80,000

1,20,000


B.Tech  Nanotechnology

1,02,000

1,52,500


B.Tech + M.Tech.  Nanotechnology (Dual Degree


B.Tech.  Nuclear Science & Technology


B.Tech.+ M.Tech.-Nuclear Science & Technology (Dual Degree)


B.Tech.  Electronics & Telecommunication

1,34,500

2,02,000


B.Sc. (Hons.)  Physics

47,500

71,500


B.Sc. (Hons.)  Chemistry


B.Sc. (Hons.)  Mathematics


B.Sc. (Hons.)  Statistics


B.Com. (Hons.)

70,000

1,05,00


B.Com. Financial & Investment Analysis

80,000

1,20,000


B.Com. (Hons.)  (Evening)

41,000

61,500


M.Tech.  Bio Chemical Engineering




M.Tech.  Computer Science & Engineering

65,500

97,500


M.Tech.  Computer Science & Engg. (Weekend)

37,500

55,500


M.Tech.  Electronics & Communication Engg.

65,500

97,500


M.Tech.  Electronics & Communication Engg. (Weekend)

37,500

55,500


M.Tech.  Automobile Engg

65,500

97,500


M.Tech.  Automobile Engg. (Weekend)

37,500

55,500


M.Tech.  VLSI

65,500

97,500


M.Tech.  Wireless Communication


M.Tech.  Power Systems


M.Tech.  Power Systems (Weekend)

37,500

55,500


M.Tech.  Control Systems

65,500

97,500


M.Tech.  Embedded Systems Technology


M.Tech.  Mechatronics


M.Tech.  Information Technology


M.Tech.  Information Technology (Weekend)

37,500

55,500


M.Tech.  Software Engineering

65,500

97,500


M.Tech.  Software Engineering (Weekend)

37,500

55,500


M.Tech.  Computer Network and Information Security

65,500

97,500


M.Tech.  Cloud Computing

65,500

97,500


M.Tech.  Cloud Computing (weekend)

37,500

55,500


M.Tech.  Data Science

65,500

97,500


M.Tech.  Industrial & Production Engineering


M. Tech.  Structural Engineering


MBA  Insurance & Banking


MBA

2,60,500

3,91,000


MBA  International Business

2,47,500

3,71,000


MBA  Marketing & Sales


MBA  HR


MBA  Retail Management

75,000

1,12,500


MBA  Entrepreneurship

2,35,500

3,52,500


MBA  Competitive Intelligence & Strategic Management

1,54,500

2,32,000


MBA  Natural Resources & Sustainable Development


MBA  3 Continent (India, USA, UK)

US$ 6200

US$ 9300


MBA  International Business (Evening)

1,56,500

2,35,000


MBA  Executive ( Full Time)

3,87,500

5,81,500



 
*ASET Noida Campus & Intra Facilities:*
*Campus:* I have experienced during my three decades of stay in Germany that the Indian mind is second to none in the world and can take on any challenge in technological and engineering field in the contemporary world. The Challenges are there for socio-economic up liftment of the Indian masses, defense requirements of the country, exploration of nature on Earth and in space and creation of new resources of energy etc. I am convinced that these and other challenges can be met through propagation of world-class quality education in Engineering and Technology in Amity School of Engineering and Technology (ASET). I have set for myself a target to provide total education to my students, from primary to higher / professional education in all areas like engineering and technology, law, business management etc., through the institutions of foundation so that my students, AMITIANS, may excel in their profession, and achieve their goals and have a joyful and contented life. This would lead to serving the nation and the humanity.


In our country, we have immense talent. All that is required is to guide and bring out the best of it through quality and need-based education. This I have planned through the institutions of RBEF. Thus the paramount importance is to create international bridges by blending the advanced knowledge and modern technological tools of the West with the Indian traditional values, culture and heritage of the East. This aim cannot be achieved without support and guidance of all those whose help the ASET Team has been seeking and would be seeking. The students determined to excel, the competent and dedicated faculty, the meticulously designed curriculum and the optimum infrastructure is going to bring ASET among THE BEST in the world, which is my endeavor and which is my firm belief.





  Similar Threads: JMI New Delhi B-tech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities BIT Mesra B-Tech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities BIT Pilani B-Tech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities ISM Dhanbad B-tech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities ASET Noida btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

----------

